# Force sendmail to ignore local domain when sending mail



## martin_ (Mar 4, 2013)

I send mail using PHP. Everything works good until I send mail to domain (@example.com) which I have in /etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="box.example.com"
```

I guess Sendmail catches mail for this domain (even when I use its subdomain in rc.conf) before sending it to world. So, how can I make Sendmail ignore local domain(s) other than localhost?


----------

